# Fractal burning with a personal connection



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Never considered fractal burning beyond a curious interest. The results are intriguing but the hazards seem substantial, even for an old electrician.

The subject of the news story was a classmate of mine. Hadn't seen him in years even though we lived in the same area. A good guy. Saddened me to see this news.

http://www.peninsuladailynews.com/news/former-port-angeles-teacher-found-electrocuted/


----------



## hineps (May 25, 2017)

Sorry to hear of anyone getting electrocuted. It hits too close to home. I am a long time electrician. I haven't tried the burning yet although it interests me. I would guess it to be no more hazardous than any other wood working method. Maybe even less so since electricity is predictable. It always takes the path of least resistance. Every time you fire up a table saw there is a risk of something going wrong in a hurry. I really like the looks of the fractal burning and will likely try it out. Just need to remember Ohm's Law.

Phil


----------



## Heyoka (Oct 21, 2018)

Electricity doesn't just tke the path of least resistance, it take ALL paths! The path with least resistance get to most current though.


----------

